# Ocean Monarch



## ipswich Tony (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi 
I did the last trip on "Ocean Monarch" in the galley i just wondered if any one on here did the same

Tony


----------



## jeremy colborn (Apr 1, 2016)

hallo tony. I did not serve in any ship sadly. I would be interested to know what sort of state the galley was in on Ocean Monarch. At the time Shaw Savill did not have a great reputation for the upkeep of their ships. although they were once a go ahead company. jeremy


----------



## AndyGoldstein (Dec 9, 2013)

*"Baby Bath"*



jeremy colborn said:


> hallo tony. I did not serve in any ship sadly. I would be interested to know what sort of state the galley was in on Ocean Monarch. At the time Shaw Savill did not have a great reputation for the upkeep of their ships. although they were once a go ahead company. jeremy


 I sailed on the Ocean Maniac and remember having to wash cutlery in a plastic baby bath in the galley.
Murphy was C/S, and i got a commity[=P]


----------



## jeremy colborn (Apr 1, 2016)

Interesting Andy. Does not sound as if the galley was in great state of repair. strange they did not suffer from food bugs any more than others. perhaps less than some . May be the crews were on top of the job or well led


----------



## Cpt Dick Brooks (May 13, 2013)

*For Ipswich Tony.*

Good to hear from you, Ipswich Tony, as I'm an Ipswich lad myself. I spent most of my life at sea as captain of my own ships, all over the world. It would be great to hear more from you. All the best, Cpt Dick Brooks.


----------

